# H-S Configuartion Guitars



## Rook (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey, I'm apparently in a thread making mood today.

Further to my (now pornographic) RG565 thread, and my new found fetish for H-S pickup configuration, how many production guitars out there with this config?

I know only of the RG*65's and the Caparison Horus, so I'd love to see wat else is out there. I might order a custom soon but I'm still in two minds, I guess I'm just trying to see if there's something already out there for me.


Same rules as the last thread, pictures (of ones I don't know of...) and names gets rep.


Go!


----------



## yellowv (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## yingmin (Apr 26, 2011)

The ESP Guitar Company | 2011 USA Website


----------



## Rook (Apr 26, 2011)

Rep as promised, but not really feeling either of them 

Thanks, and keep 'em coming!


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 26, 2011)

My Jekyll 627 that I never should have let go of


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 26, 2011)

From the cheapo end at $149 brand new:

ESP LTD M-15 Electric Guitar and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.


----------



## Rook (Apr 26, 2011)

Mmmmm I should add:

Guitars one would actually buy counts as a constraint.

This means - premium brand, but produced (i.e. no one-offs), nothing made in Korea or Indonesia etc haha. Sweet BRJ though, the 7's I find look a little odd but I looooooove the 6's.


----------



## B-lebs (Apr 26, 2011)

Steinberger Gm5T


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, still Chinese made AFAIK but they seem quite solid:


----------



## Rook (Apr 26, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Well, still Chinese made AFAIK but they seem quite solid



They look like the old Kiko Loureiro ESP's...


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 26, 2011)

For some of the coolest options around though, the Edwards e-cy-165ctm:


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 26, 2011)

LTD PH600 ( Paige Hamilton from Helmet )





From Tom401vb's thread.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 26, 2011)

Because ESP has so many of them:




































And if you count P90s on the neck pickup as a variable option:


----------



## johnythehero (Apr 26, 2011)

washburn ec-29 I actuall just got one of these


----------



## snowblind56 (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's my Fire Crackle Charvel Model 5FX...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 26, 2011)

Im also a huge fan of H-S..

If you want an RG565 body, I have one im selling (just dont have the funds to finish another project).. Made by Patrick Sims, has an Ash body, standard RG565 routes (not painted).. PM me if interested


----------



## darren (Apr 26, 2011)

The ESP Guitar Company | 2011 USA Website


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## sell2792 (Apr 26, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> LTD PH600 ( Paige Hamilton from Helmet )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've been dying to get one of these since like 2007! They are soooo fucking sexy IMO, but I've never gotten to play one... I fucked up and missed out on the closeout sale at MF when they were selling new for like $600.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 26, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> I've been dying to get one of these since like 2007! They are soooo fucking sexy IMO, but I've never gotten to play one... I fucked up and missed out on the closeout sale at MF when they were selling new for like $600.



Damn dude, that's a shame. I love em. I got to play one a couple years ago. Super fast guitars.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd imagine if the Wilkinson is set up right with a graphite nut and good locking tuners it stays in tune like a champ... Plus I love everything on this guitar from the pickups to the fininsh. I'm posting a wanted ad on CL as we speak. I NEED to play/buy one.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 26, 2011)

I completely forgot about the Ibanez JS2400 

And also all of Geroge Lynch's sigs (sans Anchang replica) can be added here too. This includes his Super V with the Phat Cat on the bridge. 

EDIT:

















yingmin's already posted a link to the rest of Lynch's sigs.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 27, 2011)

Be all end all for me right here.

EDIT:
Just noticed the gold strap buttons. Nice touch.


----------



## MrMcSick (Apr 27, 2011)

Here go mine








Bottom one is an 87-89 Fernandes FR-65


----------



## mhickman2 (Apr 27, 2011)

There's always the option of buying the 1 humbucker setup and getting a single coil route. My luthier does routes for $50.00 a piece and does a superb job. There are plenty of those production guitars out there.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 27, 2011)

So I know I'm prolly late to the party on this but what's the scoop on those Page Hamilton signatures? They out of production?


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah the silver ones have been outta production for a few years. Now they have the reddish "reliced," which IMHO look fucking stupid. They'd be really nice if they had a neck pickup and weren't made to look like they've been beat to shit.
They need to bring back the old ones!


----------



## Jack Secret (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Rook (Apr 27, 2011)

^^^^ That bottom one is GAWJUS


----------



## Jack Secret (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, my Caparison TAT Special Amber. 2nd most I ever spent on a guitar ($3500) but dayum can that Kanno-san make an awesome guitar.

Do you need mawr? From the "Ibanez I'm keeping" section...

















and from the Hamer Cali category


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I figured out Jack's secret


----------



## Rook (Apr 27, 2011)

Damn you Jack Secret.


DAMN YOU TO HELL


----------



## SirToastalot (Apr 27, 2011)

Another ESP...Mr. Lynch's Serpent model:





Remember seeing one back in 1999 and being weirded out by it! I thought that the off-white finish would glow in the dark. It didn't. 

Re-released not too long ago as an LTD version - Serpent-600.

Some more Hamer love. Always fancied a 90s Californian Elite 27-fretter:





This one is amazing - the body is fully flamed maple and those SD Parallel Axis pickups are an interesting choice!


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not usually a fan of the crazy over-the-top 80's art, but the 3rd Ibanez down (The purple hexagon-y one) in Jack's post is making want one. That thing is sick.


----------



## JMP2203 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## darren (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 28, 2011)

surprised no one has posted the best H-S guitar ever yet..


----------



## metalmania408 (Apr 28, 2011)

sell2792 said:


>



I'm lovin' this one....


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 28, 2011)

My Jackson Performer: Version 3.0:

I just ripped the middle pickup out today. I'm (as seen in the classifieds) looking for an EMG 81 and a Single for it. It should kick my ass when it's got the new pups in it.


----------



## Miek (Apr 28, 2011)

Nonservium said:


> So I know I'm prolly late to the party on this but what's the scoop on those Page Hamilton signatures? They out of production?



I like to consider its discontinuation a part of ESP's unjustified war against the cockstock.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 28, 2011)

Miek said:


> I like to consider its discontinuation a part of ESP's unjustified war against the cockstock.



Please elaborate. I know very little of ESP's guitars or history.


----------



## Miek (Apr 28, 2011)

Nonservium said:


> Please elaborate. I know very little of ESP's guitars or history.



Just a bit of a joke about how ESP has seemingly completely eradicated the old Horizon teardrop headstock from their design roster. I think the PH-600 was one of the last guitars made with it. I have no clue why they don't use it any more, maybe it's not very well received outside of the places I go (like here) where it's generally liked and missed. 
Before the current headstock they use on the H-1007, say, they had something that you can see on the potbelly series now, or maybe they still use it on a few of the horizon models. Before that, and after they stopped using the teardrop, they used the F headstock, which if you're not familiar with it, is basically the Schecter headstock (though I think it was ESP's first, technically).
Really, I just want the teardrop/cockstock back badly, man. Maybe they stopped using it because they didn't want it to be associated with the name "cockstock."


----------



## MetalMike04 (Apr 29, 2011)

just though id share my epic lefty Strat goodness


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 30, 2011)

This thread needs Daemoness!


----------



## Rook (Apr 30, 2011)

I think there's some rep owing here.

If you're repped for this thread and it isn't signed it's probably me. If you aren't you've probably reposted something or what you posted is nasty 

EDIT: I'm all repped out til tomorrow now apparently.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## sell2792 (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## ihave27frets (Apr 30, 2011)

And look for the Suhr/Rasmus version available this Winter


----------



## Shadowspecced (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## -42- (Apr 30, 2011)

(Not a six, but...)


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 30, 2011)

Jack Secret said:


>



Is that Duel Masters?


----------



## Elijah (May 1, 2011)

Probably my favorite Daemoness I've ever seen, Nolly's pink cimmerian


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 1, 2011)

Ibanez RG2011SC... needs more frets.







Charvel Carbonized Black Ash San Dimas





Charvel Black Series San Dimas


----------



## Elijah (May 1, 2011)

^ I was JUST about to post those Charvels! The black ash san dimas is giving me major gas right now


----------



## xRiCoRex (May 1, 2011)

My Jackson CS soloist have this config, great config 
















Sorry but I haven't got good pics of the entire guitar.


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 1, 2011)

Elijah, you and me both dude. Along with the koa and carbonized abella models. I love natural guitars.


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 1, 2011)

xRiCoRex said:


> My Jackson CS soloist have this config, great config
> Sorry but I haven't got good pics of the entire guitar.



That is a fucking awesome guitar! Looks great!


----------



## xRiCoRex (May 1, 2011)

s_k_mullins said:


> That is a fucking awesome guitar! Looks great!



Thank you


----------



## Elijah (May 2, 2011)

s_k_mullins said:


> That is a fucking awesome guitar! Looks great!



I especially like the blue binding. That's a sick Jackson right there



s_k_mullins said:


> Elijah, you and me both dude. Along with the koa and carbonized abella models. I love natural guitars.



Not to stray from the topic at hand, but just look at the necks on those black ash models! That red maple looks amazing!!


----------



## sell2792 (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Murmel (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Elijah (May 2, 2011)

That fender's headstock..... ugh


----------



## sell2792 (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, it's really ugly but I was in a hurry and couldn't find a good picture of the non-fugly Tele John uses.


----------



## Rook (May 2, 2011)

I'm so proud of you guys...


----------



## xRiCoRex (May 2, 2011)

I'm not really fan of this, but she have the config.


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 2, 2011)

Elijah said:


> Probably my favorite Daemoness I've ever seen, Nolly's pink cimmerian



The most sexy pink guitar ever! and the h-s setup makes it like 7 billion times better


----------



## thrashcomics (May 2, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> And look for the Suhr/Rasmus version available this Winter




PETE ARE YOU EFFING SERIOUS?!?!?!


----------



## ihave27frets (May 3, 2011)

thrashcomics said:


> PETE ARE YOU EFFING SERIOUS?!?!?!



Effing believe it


----------



## Church2224 (May 3, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> Effing believe it




I got a Suhr dealer withing walking distance from my house....

I WILL F-ING GO THERE AND ORDER BOTH THE SUHR AND RASMUS MODELS !!!! GOD BLESS YOU PETE AND EVERY ONE AT SUHR!!!!!!! OMG WTF BBQ!!


----------



## sell2792 (May 3, 2011)

Damnit. Their isn't a Suhr dealer within like 100 miles of me.


----------



## xRiCoRex (May 3, 2011)

I suppose the "Pirate" Finish it's CS only ?


----------



## Curt (May 3, 2011)

Planning on modding my ibanez heavily for the H-S thing(it's HSS atm, but i'm going to fill the front 2 holes and put an angled rout in the neck)
i'll post up a crappy mock-up later. 

(I know you were looking for production guitars, but essentially, this will be one, just modified heavily. )

and i'm looking into doing an H-S Warmoth soloist eventually..

There is this:
(custom shop, but couldn't resist...)





Every other one I could think of(all the more kick-ass ones) that I have known of have been posted already.


----------



## Curt (May 3, 2011)

Okay, as stated in my previous post, i'm going to be modding my ibby soon and this is essentially what it will end up looking like.


----------



## Rook (May 3, 2011)

^^^ If you're gunna slant it, you want a humbucking single; a standard, traditional single coil will sound really weak on the top three strings otherwise.


----------



## Curt (May 3, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> ^^^ If you're gunna slant it, you want a humbucking single; a standard, traditional single coil will sound really weak on the top three strings otherwise.


 Yeah, it was my plan, but I didn't use photoshop on that, and they didn't have a slanted white humbucking single(that I noticed) so it was just to keep the color thing going.


----------



## ihave27frets (May 4, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> I got a Suhr dealer withing walking distance from my house....
> 
> I WILL F-ING GO THERE AND ORDER BOTH THE SUHR AND RASMUS MODELS !!!! GOD BLESS YOU PETE AND EVERY ONE AT SUHR!!!!!!! OMG WTF BBQ!!


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 4, 2011)

can you comment on if the Rasmus series will ever do a flame/quilt top version? or maple fretboard version? Standard specs still, just with either of those.


----------



## thrashcomics (May 4, 2011)

pete can we get any details on this shit? i really regret having to get rid of my modern a few months ago and if i ordered a new one it would be based on yours anyway.


----------



## ihave27frets (May 5, 2011)

thrashcomics said:


> pete can we get any details on this shit? i really regret having to get rid of my modern a few months ago and if i ordered a new one it would be based on yours anyway.



It will be the EXACT same specs as my custom Moderns. Give me a minute, ill find my spec sheets.


----------



## thrashcomics (May 5, 2011)

do you have any idea what the ramsus models will cost?


----------



## xRiCoRex (May 5, 2011)

European distributor but that give you an idea .Rasmus Suhr - Guitares Rasmus by Suhr - Rasmus Guitars - Guitars Rebellion


----------



## gunshow86de (May 5, 2011)

thrashcomics said:


> do you have any idea what the ramsus models will cost?



rasmus guitars - Google Search

My guess is $999.00


----------



## ihave27frets (May 5, 2011)

Here are the actual specs-

Model - Suhr/Rasmus Peter Joseph signature
Body - Wood Alder
Neck Wood - Quartersawn Maple neck & F/B, Reverse headstock
NeckBack Shape - Modern Eliptical 780-830
Nut - Floyd
Frets - Jumbo
Bridge - Gotoh Floyd - Recessed 
Neck Width - 1.650
Hardware Color - Black
Gears - Sperzel
Electronics - Vol and 3-way toggle
Input Jack - Side Jack
Knobs - Metal
Neck Pickup - Virtual Vintage Stacked Single Coil
Bridge Pickup - JST Aldrich Humbucker
Body Finish - Purple
Neck Finish - Satin Neck, F/B & Headstock, Vintage Logo
String Gauge - .012-.054 Tuned at C Standard


----------



## Church2224 (May 5, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> Here are the actual specs-
> 
> Model - Suhr/Rasmus Peter Joseph signature
> Body - Wood Alder
> ...



Both have been added to my wishlist of guitars!

Will the Suhr model be available with the drip finishes like yours as well? That purple drip is killer!


----------



## yellowv (May 5, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> Here are the actual specs-
> 
> Model - Suhr/Rasmus Peter Joseph signature
> Body - Wood Alder
> ...



Damn Pete!!! Whens that coming? I would buy one right now.


----------



## thrashcomics (May 5, 2011)

i dont know when ill be able to afford the suhr version but i WILL buy the rasmus one.


----------



## ihave27frets (May 5, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> Both have been added to my wishlist of guitars!
> 
> Will the Suhr model be available with the drip finishes like yours as well? That purple drip is killer!



The Suhr version will have a drip finish and stainless steel frets.


----------



## ihave27frets (May 5, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Damn Pete!!! Whens that coming? I would buy one right now.



Its going to be a Winter NAMM release.


----------



## thrashcomics (May 5, 2011)

once again, congrats pete


----------



## ihave27frets (May 5, 2011)

thrashcomics said:


> once again, congrats pete



Thanks dude!! Im pretty stoked!!


----------



## Church2224 (May 5, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> The Suhr version will have a drip finish and stainless steel frets.




Nice! Great to hear! Suhr family hear I come! 

Congrats man, great to hear about you own sig model and I cannot wait for winter NAMM!


----------



## yellowv (May 5, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> Thanks dude!! Im pretty stoked!!



Well deserved man. Just sucks it's going to be several more months away.


----------



## Rook (May 6, 2011)

I think this ^^^ needs a new thread!


----------



## ihave27frets (May 6, 2011)

Thanks dudes!!! I know the wait is killing me too!


----------



## ihave27frets (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Elijah (May 7, 2011)

^ What a fine guitar


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 8, 2011)

Resurrected... We need more H-S beauties!

Here are a couple of ESP Horizon III models... they look great, but really need to lose the inlays! 


















And how about a reverse H-S... S-H ESP Tele


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 8, 2011)

Another nice one I came across today.... Jona Weinhofen's custom Caparison Angelus!


----------



## Rook (May 8, 2011)

This thread rules.


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

Nothing wins harder than that purple Suhr.


----------



## Reion (May 8, 2011)

Some Jackson H-S pics  Not mine though(i wish it was!)


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 8, 2011)

^ Pure Jackson sexiness! 
Me thinks djpharoah would approve of that one.


----------



## Elijah (May 8, 2011)

s_k_mullins said:


> Another nice one I came across today.... Jona Weinhofen's custom Caparison Angelus!



 I've never seen that cap, dude. That has to be my favorite Caparison ever now! Plus, I'm a huge sucker for blue+maple!

I just looked that dude up because I didn't know who he was by name. I've never really liked I Killed The Prom Queen, but his taste rules!


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

s_k_mullins said:


> Another nice one I came across today.... Jona Weinhofen's custom Caparison Angelus!



Really? that beautiful guitar belongs to Jona Weinhoffen? how recent is this?

last time I seen BMTH he only pulled out his white, gloss black, and matte black ones...

that was the most exciting part of the BMTH show was the gear.


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

video of that sexay beast(the guitar, not jona, derp.) in action.

[Youtubevid]6Z99te-NCXs[/Youtubevid]

i'm not much of a BMTH fan, but both Lee and Jona have a pretty killer taste in gear.


----------



## yellowv (May 9, 2011)

I think that blue Angelus is Jona's newest custom. Not a fan of his music either, but he has some awesome taste is gear and seems like a pretty cool dude.


----------



## Rook (May 9, 2011)

What is that Jackson and why have I never seen it before?

It's friggin awesome!


----------



## Elijah (May 9, 2011)

I haven't seen this anywhere else but samash. It's really tempting me at the moment


----------



## xRiCoRex (May 9, 2011)

Reion said:


> Some Jackson H-S pics  Not mine though(i wish it was!)




I know the owner, but, there's no chance that sell this beauty 


ihave27frets said:


>



She is just amazing, I wish the pirate finish also exist for this version, next NGD 6s !!!


----------



## ihave27frets (May 9, 2011)

xRiCoRex said:


> I know the owner, but, there's no chance that sell this beauty
> 
> 
> She is just amazing, I wish the pirate finish also exist for this version, next NGD 6s !!!



Thanks! 

And ya never know.. the pirate finish could be available if there is enough demand for it.


----------



## xRiCoRex (May 9, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And ya never know.. the pirate finish could be available if there is enough demand for it.



I hope there will be plenty of demand for this finish but i love charcoal web (it's like silver swirl in Jackson) , but if I understand your guitar is a Rasmus series ?

A little question, the neck dimension of the suhr are nearest Jackson or not ?

Ps: sorry if my english is a little bit rusty


----------



## xRiCoRex (May 10, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> What is that Jackson and why have I never seen it before?
> 
> It's friggin awesome!



It's a Jackson Soloist Archtop Pro not really easy to find one.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 10, 2011)

Peter, is your Suhr/Rasmus gonna have 27 or 24 frets?



xRiCoRex said:


> It's a Jackson Soloist Archtop Pro not really easy to find one.



That's actually a custom shop Dinky. Which means you can't find another one unless you commission Jackson to make it 
1. "Pro" was only used as a designation for the import series (and that's definitely USA)
2. There was no production H-S archtop dinky or soloist
3. It's a bolt-on=dinky
4. There's a picture of it on page 27 of the same catalog that says it's a custom dinky (full-thickness, archtop): http://www.jacksonguitars.com/support/catalogs/USA&Imports/Jackson1994-95_catalog.pdf

It's a fucking sick guitar though


----------



## Church2224 (May 10, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


>


 

I think I am going to cry....I WANT THAT GUITAR!


----------



## xRiCoRex (May 10, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> Peter, is your Suhr/Rasmus gonna have 27 or 24 frets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks , I'm not really sure, when I post.

I know the owner but I haven't found info about her, he have got 6 or 7 Jackson archtop and student (before Fender buy Jacskon).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 11, 2011)

I want some Rob Balducci Libra LACS RGA action to perv on....


----------



## Thevenin (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Gents, I have got a Hohner ST Lynx with H-S pickup configuration, and want to find out how it is wired. If somebody has the same guitar and have schematic I would be grateful for it.( actually this guitar is a bit more complicated than the others I know, because it has a small black box, called VBS1. I guess it is a constant RC network, designed by EMG USA)

Next to it can you show me some H-S pu confiuration wiring diagrams? just for reference.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 26, 2011)

^ sorry dude, no idea, but in terms of HS guitars I'd like to put forward the Westone Cutlass:






As owned by my dad (actually, I think that one above _is_ my dad's one)


----------



## wowspare (Dec 26, 2011)

Devin Townsend Signature


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 26, 2011)

This thread has so much love...

I really want a LTD PH-600.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## gossong (Dec 26, 2011)

Something is missing in this thread....


----------



## g-zs (Dec 26, 2011)

PAS Dominion Baritone


----------



## Viginez (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 26, 2011)

Brett Garsed's Steinberger GS6T






Steinberger GM5T with an unbound post Gibson buy out style body owned by Leslie West (really dig this one)

Steinberger, GM Series, 1993 - Leslie West | Tune Your Sound


----------



## Captastic (Dec 26, 2011)

Words cannot describe how much win is in that guitar (beard optional) 


ihave27frets said:


>


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh, wait...














Guess what kind of guitar I REALLY want...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 26, 2011)

How about Sacha's Vik Duality 7??


----------



## MikeH (Dec 26, 2011)

Some part of me resisted buying a '91 RG565EG today for $500. I guess having a house and a vehicle is important. Meh...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 26, 2011)

MikeH said:


> Some part of me resisted buying a '91 RG565EG today for $500. I guess having a house and a vehicle is important. Meh...



or is it? xD


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep, time to start looking for RG565 with a maple board again. Damn you guys, my wife is going to kill me...


----------



## feilong29 (Dec 26, 2011)

Another good H-S Configured guitar. Had a Caparison Horus before (Actually, 2 of them) but these are really light and sound killer!


----------



## feilong29 (Dec 26, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> And look for the Suhr/Rasmus version available this Winter



Drool!!!


----------



## Shannon (Dec 26, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


>



Absolutely beautiful!

Now, Mr. Ihave27frets,
Where's the 27 fret model?


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 26, 2011)

I REALLY want a Suhr now....


Must...get Modern Drip!!!


----------



## noname222 (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.monaro.com.au/guitars/diary/Custom Guitars/1 SS/IMG_4300.jpghttp://resources.ibanez.com/resourceservicehost/images/Ibanez/web/eg/products/JS2400WH.gif

http://www.monaro.com.au/guitars/diary/Custom Guitars/1 SS/IMG_4300.jpg


----------



## Thevenin (Dec 27, 2011)

Hohner Professional ST Lynx 1992


----------



## Thevenin (Dec 27, 2011)

Guys, I have made a wiring diagram about my hohner H-S config, and also tried to figure out the pu selections, I am almost sure that it is right, but if anybody could correct me, just go on.
Reason why I am still confused is that damned VBS-1.Most probably I will never know what is inside as the guitar is made before rising of the itnernet, so no data can be found in the web. My only hope is that somebody already de-coded it.











Cheers,

by the way, do you have something similar PU selection possibilities in your H-S guitar?


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 27, 2011)

Hammer Californian





Jackson JTX Professional


----------



## Bones43x (Dec 27, 2011)

My H-S Carvin TL60 should be here in 2 or 3 weeks. I'm so anxious I can hardly stand it.


----------



## Scordare (Jan 2, 2012)

Late 80s' Kramer Stagemaster Custom


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jan 3, 2012)

sell2792 said:


>


What the batfuck is with this headstock? Everything else about this is amazing.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 3, 2012)

sell2792 said:


>




This is my old guitar. Miss the hell out of it.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## engage757 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 3, 2012)

Still no love for the Schecter 00s series? I'll bring some then  (note that the 2003 & 2004 models were H/H configuration, every other where H/S)


----------



## engage757 (Jan 3, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> Still no love for the Schecter 00s series? I'll bring some then  (note that the 2003 & 2004 models were H/H configuration, every other where H/S)




Never played a Schecter I liked. Heard their was a limited edition I should check out, but can't remember which one.


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 4, 2012)

This might be a little off-topic, but if you really want a H-S configuration (it's my favourite configuration!) but can't find it in a production guitar you want, then just make a custom pickup plate for a single coil in the neck position humbucker route.

FYI I know there are aftermarket rings adapter plates available, but they didn't fit, so I was forced to make one.

Here is the drawing I sent to the acrylic plate maker guy:






Here is the finished plate:






Note that it's a little thick, so some sanding was required. This is how my KKV looks like now (sorry for the artistic-wannabe pic!):






All I'm saying is, it's possible to convert a H-H guitar into a H-S one with a simple and cheap mod. Don't let a small obstacle get in between you and the guitar of your dreams!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 4, 2012)

New Fender Mahogany Telecaster, part of their "Tele-bration" line:










I'd love to have one of these!


----------



## Spamspam (Jan 4, 2012)

This is the only H-S guitar I have. Before you say "Eww, Samick", this one was purchased in '93, during the Valley Arts days, and is the exact same guitar that George Lynch used during those days, except his said ESP on it. Made in the same factory, from the same parts, by the same people.
And it's purty.


----------



## Jprocopio (Feb 28, 2012)

wannabguitarist said:


> Peter, is your Suhr/Rasmus gonna have 27 or 24 frets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi all. I know I am probably a little late in my responce but you are exactly right, it's a custom shop archtop dinky. I am proud to say i do own one of these. I bought it in 95 or 96. I had Jackson do a few changes to it though. It is now a H-H config and it's red with black hardware. it is also a 24.75 scale lenth but these did come 25.5. also had them put my name on the headstock. love this guitar


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 28, 2012)

my dead mint S540P


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 28, 2012)

Has any put up one of those new ESP LTD 27-fret models? (It's almost a replica of Kiko Loureiro's ESP). They have H-S config.


----------



## Rook (Feb 29, 2012)

They have, yeah.

It's a cool guitar actually, I tried one recently. If I were 15 again I'd probably buy one


----------

